# أسس تصميم وتنفيذ وصيانة الحدائق العامة.pdf



## fullhouse (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ملف جميل جدا عن أسس تصميم وتنفيذ وصيانة الحدائق العامة 

للتحميل 

http://www.4shared.com/get/p-hm4Hpy/_____.html;jsessionid=54CF.dc322

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fullhouse (3 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو، ارجو الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## noir (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## fullhouse (14 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم على الرد


----------



## memeta meme (19 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks>>>>>


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fullhouse (29 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو، تسلموا على الردود


----------



## funsun (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## landscaper dubai (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .
أنا مهندس حدائق وعندي فكرة تقليدية عن تصميم الحدائق .
وأبحث عن الأسس العلمية لتصميم الحدائق , بداية من اختيار التصميم والأسس المعتمدة لاختيار التصميم وأسس اختيار النباتات والأشجار وطريقة توزعها وتناسفها مع بعض.
من يستطيع مساعدتي في طلبي أكون له جزيل الشكر


----------



## jijel (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## fullhouse (25 ديسمبر 2012)

تم اصلاح الرابط، موفق وشكرا للتنبيه


----------



## eng_alg (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا، ننتظر منك المزيد والمفيد دائما


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fullhouse (9 يناير 2013)

landscaper dubai قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> أنا مهندس حدائق وعندي فكرة تقليدية عن تصميم الحدائق .
> وأبحث عن الأسس العلمية لتصميم الحدائق , بداية من اختيار التصميم والأسس المعتمدة لاختيار التصميم وأسس اختيار النباتات والأشجار وطريقة توزعها وتناسفها مع بعض.
> من يستطيع مساعدتي في طلبي أكون له جزيل الشكر



ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## سيدمحمدين (10 يناير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا للمهندس على محمد على


----------



## المساعد 1 (19 يناير 2013)

مجهود طيب ...​


----------



## fullhouse (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الردود الطيبة ، بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## eng_alg (15 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (27 مايو 2020)

السلام عليكم الربط لا يعمل نامل تفعيل الربط ...جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 يونيو 2020)

https://www.4shared.com/web/q/#query= أسس تصميم وتنفيذ وصيانة الحدائق العامة


----------

